# Jet sled mods..



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Now I know theres another thread on jet sleds but I didnt want to highjack that one so im starting a new one.. Yea I know its still highjacking, but its a different topic.. I just want to see some of the mods people have made to get what they need on the ice..

I myself just mounted a 5 rod holder on the back.. Im getting 4 hifaxs from my boss to mount on the bottom of the sled for runners and I have a old rubber bed liner that I need to cut down to fit the inside of the sled..

So lets see the mods so I can get some ideas for electronic, augers and so forth..

The last pic I just had to throw in.. My soon to be fishing partner..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Rod holders look great as long as you are not pulling with a machine. Not sure on the rubber mat tho, It will just add weight to what yer draggin through snow and slush. Kid looks ready to go tho.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The only machine pulling it will be me.. Lol.. As far as the mat i figured it would add some weight but I would rather pull the few extra pounds than carry everything another season.. And thanks for the comment on the rod holder..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

if you angle the rod holders on the end out a bit, you could start trolling with it today :evil:


----------



## fishnhard (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey couple more icecream seasons and she'll be go to go lol what is heap getting to old to fish with lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishnhard (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh and the only mod I did to mine was left it in the loft with the rest of my ice stuff cause its looking a lot like last year around here

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

You know as well as I do that you dont take the Heaps fishing anymore!! After a day fishing with those 3 you need to go spend $150 just to restock everything they lose or break!!! Hell half of my moonshines are gone..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

fishnhard said:


> Oh and the only mod I did to mine was left it in the loft with the rest of my ice stuff cause its looking a lot like last year around here
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


fisnhard,
You better drag it out dust it of because the ice season will be here soon !!!
Unless you want to stay home and watch Oprah on TV.....:lol:

Dave


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Drake said:


> fisnhard,
> You better drag it out dust it of because the ice season will be here soon !!!
> Unless you want to stay home and watch Oprah on TV.....:lol:
> 
> Dave


No it will stay up in the loft for this season.. Hes got a new woman now...

Hey mike you might as well sell me the x67!! No need for it to sit up there collecting dust.. Ill put it to good use

See ya on the ice bro..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishnhard (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh no if there's ice I'm goin ill take a hard hole over a soft one any day and that's that, but I got all my **** out early last year just to clutter up my garage to go out twice with almost no gear cause the ice sucked so until there's hard water it can collect dust

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

fishnhard said:


> Oh no if there's ice I'm goin ill take a hard hole over a soft one any day and that's that, but I got all my **** out early last year just to clutter up my garage to go out twice with almost no gear cause the ice sucked so until there's hard water it can collect dust
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not doing any mods to my sled that gives me more toddlers!!! :yikes:

Ben


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

beenfarr said:


> I'm not doing any mods to my sled that gives me more toddlers!!! :yikes:
> 
> Ben


Lol.. I kno what u mean, I better not do any more mods or the next time I look there might be 2 in there I wouldnt trade her for the world!!! Shes the best thing that has happened to me!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

